# OTA HD Issue



## mjferguson (Feb 3, 2004)

I have been getting all my HD channels with a OTA antenna above my garage for many years. I get about 70+ on signal on all channels except one. I have always got decent reception on CBS (2.1) in Boise Idaho, but now it seems to have dropped to 0-3%? When I go to antennaweb it shows the same distance and coordinates as all the others that I am getting. Any ideas what might be going on?


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

One of the CBS affiliates here is changing out antenna's on the towers to make it much more powerful. Call them and ask but it could be something similar especially since everyone is getting ready for the digital crossover.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

1) could be on the channel's end

2) cable, connector, or grounding going back and interfereing with that particular frequency

3) some sort of local intference on that frequency

could be other reasons, but the things that come to mind right off


----------



## mjferguson (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks joshjr!!! Tough day for a colts fan, pretty surprising game.


----------



## mjferguson (Feb 3, 2004)

Probably just coincidence, but I got my dish realigned today. fixed all of the 99 and 103 issues I was having. Jsut noticed the CBS issue today, probably not connected to each other? The thing that bothers me most is all the others seem to be fine and the antenna for this affiliate seems to be in the same locations as the others according to the web page.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

mjferguson said:


> Thanks joshjr!!! Tough day for a colts fan, pretty surprising game.


Yeah they did not look good today but I am not worried just yet. Payton needed more practice obviously but I think they will look much better in the next few weeks.


----------



## mjferguson (Feb 3, 2004)

An addition to the strange behavior. Seems as though 1 out of my 3 TVs is getting 2.1 with no issues. the other 2 seem to be stuck at 3%? The ne that is fine is at about 70%. Any ideas? The setup on all three is identical.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Cabling. Have you tried replacing the cable?


----------



## mjferguson (Feb 3, 2004)

OK, I had some time to play around with this tonight and I seem to have found the issue, although I am still at a loss as to why this is happening. I tried 3 different 3 way splitters tonight with the same results. I get all channels fine on 3 different TVs except my local CBS channel (2.1). I only get that channel on the TV I hook into the fist OUT position on the OTA antenna splitter? The other just say 0-3% for that channel. I can change the cables and switch things around, the only thing that seems to matter is the first out position. Like I said the other two get all the other channels great, but not CBS. Any ideas? It is just your run of the mill 5-900mhz splitter and I tried my existing and two new ones with the same results.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

mjferguson said:


> OK, I had some time to play around with this tonight and I seem to have found the issue, although I am still at a loss as to why this is happening. I tried 3 different 3 way splitters tonight with the same results. I get all channels fine on 3 different TVs except my local CBS channel (2.1). I only get that channel on the TV I hook into the fist OUT position on the OTA antenna splitter? The other just say 0-3% for that channel. I can change the cables and switch things around, the only thing that seems to matter is the first out position. Like I said the other two get all the other channels great, but not CBS. Any ideas? It is just your run of the mill 5-900mhz splitter and I tried my existing and two new ones with the same results.


It's probably just a signal strength issue. Your three way splitter almost certainly has only 3.5db signal loss on the first output and 7db on the other two. You can buy balanced 3-way splitters (5.5db loss on each port) but most 3-way splitters are unbalanced.


----------



## mjferguson (Feb 3, 2004)

Interesting, would it really make that big of a difference? I am not getting a super strong signal on that channel, but it is always above 50% on the one that works. Would the db loss cause it to go all the way to 0?


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

mjferguson said:


> I have been getting all my HD channels with a OTA antenna above my garage for many years. I get about 70+ on signal on all channels except one. I have always got decent reception on CBS (2.1) in Boise Idaho, but now it seems to have dropped to 0-3%? When I go to antennaweb it shows the same distance and coordinates as all the others that I am getting. Any ideas what might be going on?


Did it only drop down on that one channel? If so, I'd guess it's the station having an issue or doing maintenance. If all the channels, check antenna connection, coax, etc.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Splitters? Wow - Even one 2-way splitter kills my OTA signal..

I'm 20 miles from the towers in hilly terrain (I'm in a shallow valley)


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

According to TV Fool your CBS 2.1 station broadcasting on UHF 28 is a lot lower power (67kW) than some of the other UHF HD stations like 7.1 NBC on 26 (550kW).

Ever consider a new and higher antenna?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Try adding a signal amplifier before the splitter.


----------



## mjferguson (Feb 3, 2004)

I was thinking about trying an amplifier, don't think I will go to much more trouble since I am supposed to be getting HD through the dish for my locals in about a month. Is one amplifier better than another? Do you need power to it.


----------

